# 222 - Is it worth the problems or should I just move to D*?



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been wanting to upgrade my 6000 & 4700 to a 722 & 222 but I've read so much bad stuff about the 222 that I don't know if it's worth it. I need to upgrade because my 6000 only receives OTA and to upgrade both receivers is only $120. If I went with D* (Hr20 & H20) it would cost me around $300 bucks. I guess my question is does anyone have a 222 that works? It sure doesn't sound like it.  :lol:


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Mine works great.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Heck they all "work". Just depends on what glitches you are willing to put up with until Dish decides to fix them. Mine has three what I would consider Major glitches. The color on the SD outputs is unstable, it frequently looses the sat signal causing it to lock up, and the HDMI locks the picutre up.

I'll say this, if I had it all to do over again, I would have stayed with my vip211.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

yoyo1010 said:


> Heck they all "work". Just depends on what glitches you are willing to put up with until Dish decides to fix them. Mine has three what I would consider Major glitches. The color on the SD outputs is unstable, it frequently looses the sat signal causing it to lock up, and the HDMI locks the picutre up.
> 
> I'll say this, if I had it all to do over again, I would have stayed with my vip211.


The only reason I was looking at the 222 was because I need a UHF remote for one of my receivers when I'm on the road in the RV. From what I understand the 211 doesn't have that UHF capability. I don't know if you use it but how does the HD OTA work with the 222?


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

John W said:


> Mine works great.


I should of mentioned that I need HD OTA... do you know if this works Ok? I don't know if it matters but is your 222 a newer or older version? I see your a Cowboy fan... I'll be at the game tomorrow in Detroit. I also have Tony, TO, and Patrick in my FF.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

222 = Worst mistake I ever made, a true piece of crap and dish don't care

Bob


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Sandman (just so you know I can't get that song out of my head now). Anyway, every time I get ready to commit to receivers I read more bad news about this and that. I've been with E* since the 4700 receiver days and my 6000 just died and I've been needing to do something for the last month... I ordered D* and canceled the order. I have a HR20 and a H20 setting here ready to install but just haven't pull th plug on E*. I like the 722 DVR feature but I like the two HD OTA tuners in the HR20. I like that you get UHF remotes with E* but it cost extra at D*. I like the programming at D* but I like the $120 upgrade cost at E* vs. $300 cost at D*. I think I'm getting too old for all this crap but life goes on. If I don't hear any good news about the 222 then I think it might be time to call D*.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

BopMan said:


> I should of mentioned that I need HD OTA... do you know if this works Ok? I don't know if it matters but is your 222 a newer or older version? I see your a Cowboy fan... I'll be at the game tomorrow in Detroit. I also have Tony, TO, and Patrick in my FF.


Well, I read about as good as you. I actually have the 211, so, sorry about that. And, I'm a COLTS fan.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I had a 222 and from day one it experienced multiple problems, repeated locking up, a black or snowy screen, audio with no video, drastic color fluctuations on tv2, lock up during rain fade, when trying to enter a vcr code, enter code number and press test and the receiver would reboot, try changing the uhf remote code and if I used the number 13 the receiver would reboot, guess 13 is an unlucky number, 15 seemed to work, total loss of customizations, all favorites were gone just like the day the receiver was received, had this happen twice, the most annoying is the fact that I have to reboot this receiver a minimum of twice a day and never know if I can watch a show from start to finish.
I contacted dish and was told they were having problems with a few 222's and they sent me a replacement, well the replacement has the same exact problems as the original.
Several weeks ago I was contacted by a moderator here who was acting as a go between with dish and me, asked me some questions, told me engineering was working on the problem but could not say for sure that a fix is coming.
I am beginning to believe that the issues with the 222 is more than software related, possibly a design flaw, with all the problems this model is having based on multiple threads on this site and dish has done nothing to resolve the problems makes me thik it can't be fixed.

I have contacted tech support and ceo at dish and just received canned replies

I am seriouly thinking of jumping ship

Bob


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

John W said:


> Well, I read about as good as you. I actually have the 211, so, sorry about that. And, I'm a COLTS fan.


 Sorry it's was a little early this morning and everything was looking like stars... I wasn't lucky in my draft this year or I would of had Manning. It worked good for me last year. About the 211, am I right that it doesn't have UHF capabilities?


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

BopMan said:


> I should of mentioned that I need HD OTA...


The hd OTA is about the only thing good about the 222, although I believe the signal strengths appear lower than on my 211 using same antenna

Bob


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks yoyo, John and the Sandman. You guys have me thinking again.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

My 222 works nicely, not to say it is perfect, but being an 811 early adopter I can truly say I have had less issues with the 222 than the 811 in this early stage.

I have no doubt the receiver will improve as software updates start rolling out more consistently.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> My 222 works nicely, not to say it is perfect, but being an 811 early adopter I can truly say I have had less issues with the 222 than the 811 in this early stage.
> 
> I have no doubt the receiver will improve as software updates start rolling out more consistently.


I don't know if this is the place to ask, but I read somewhere that if I don't subscribe to locals, I will not receive OTA channels? Do you know is true or just something wrong that someone posted? Thanks!


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Let me say this is what I think. I think that if you don't have locals, then what you won't get is the EPG guide for the locals. If, you have an HD receiver and do not have the HD activated, then the OTA input will not work until you pay a $5.95 fee.

Anyway, I still think that E* is a better service than D*, and will catch up with D* in HD......... just the 222 is pissing me off.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Notice L303 will be spooling for the 222, sure hope it fixes something

12/12/2007: 1000 Software Version L3.03 for ViP 222

Effective Thursday, December 13th, Engineering plans to spool the PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.03 for the ViP 222 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L3.02 and L3.03 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 222.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Notice L303 will be spooling for the 222, sure hope it fixes something


AMEN TO THAT!!


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

My experience with the 222 has been night and day. My first 222 was horrible. It would automatically reset and hang and was buggy as hell. Finally, it eventually locked up. Not even a hard reset or unplugging the unit would bring it back to life. Dish replaced it at no cost to me. The replacement 222 has been glitch free. Not a single problem from the time I plugged it in. So... as my friends in the car biz say, "your miles may vary."


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Glad yours is finally trouble fee, I have not had any luck with replacements

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Notice L303 will be spooling for the 222, sure hope it fixes something
> 
> 12/12/2007: 1000 Software Version L3.03 for ViP 222


Looks like they changed their minds and are going with L3.04 instead...... Don't have it yet on mine.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

I called E* to find out what it would cost me to upgrade to the 722 & 222 and the CSR told me that I couldn't get the 222 because I had only one HD tv. My plan was to have the 722 & 222 installed side by side so I could record HD OTA on the 722 and watch HD OTA on the 222 when needed. TV2 from the 772 & 222 would be sent out to the rest of the house. The CSR told me I could get a 322 but that is only SD. Does anyone know how well the 322 works? With the 322 I would still have the HD watch/record issue. Oh yea, I need a UHF remote that's the reason I was going with the 222 instead of the 221 witch doesn't support UHF.


----------

